# Cichlid noobie here.. help!



## amblargh (May 14, 2013)

I inherited this fish from a family member... and have no idea what type it is. I also would like to know what type of cichlids I can put in the same tank as him with, as I know that some can't go together.. at least that is what I've heard. Thanks!


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Kind of resembles a male Pseudotropheus crabro.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a Central American cichlid, but it is in pretty rough shape. It is probably a convict, Archocentrus nigrofasciatus


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> It is a Central American cichlid, but it is in pretty rough shape. It is probably a convict, Archocentrus nigrofasciatus


Very hard to tell as you say in real bad state. I would go Cryptoheros spilurus Blue-eye cichlid but far from sure. Kind of needs a lot of TLC. Prob kept like a Convict and being far more peaceful delicate guy likely to get badly beaten up. 

All the best James


----------



## amblargh (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, my sister in law had him and was not taking care of him, so my mother brought him to me. Any tips for tlc to get him in better health? I didnt think helooked very good when I got him. Surprisingly, he looks better than he did.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> It is probably a convict


Yes, it appears to be a convict, but more and better pictures are needed to confirm.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

gonadius soonius :lol:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

TLC in this case =
Good hardish clean well filtered water, keep alone, use Prime for waterchages use Melafix (basicaly Cajeput Tree oil extract (much like Tea Tree oil extract) its a mild antibiotic and has pro healing properties) usual foods (smaller amounts but more regular feeding than for a healthy one), about all I can think of.
Hardy things so may well recover.

All the best James


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

its a wrap for that thing, flush it... its emaciated and probably has parasites.. fish that look like that almost always die.. i flush them.. charles darwin is turning in his grave somewhere right now


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol wut, it's mostly just fin damage, which would heal even if NOTHING was done. There are some other things, but definitely not at all too far gone.

Also please, if you were gonna use Charles Darwin in such a way, don't use him in this context - it's disrespectful. He's related to natural selection, not artificial selection, and flushing a fish down the toilet is hardly 'natural'.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

the head and entire body of that fish is sunken in.. it has some kind of parasites or was completely bullied and didnt eat.. its a rap for that fish.. i was referring to darwin in a survival of the fittest sense.. which that fish is not... fish get sick like that here they get flushed..


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes survival of the fittest, guess what fish survived everythig that happened to it? This fish. Although I brought up the artificial selection thing is because what we're doing is unnatural regardless, so whether or not someone kills or do whatever to their fish is up to them, there's no 'this fish should be killed'. Some in that particular situation would kill the fish, others would save it.

I don't really care what you do if the fish was in your possession, but the OP's intention is to keep him, so there's no 'should flush the thing' in this case is all.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Bin it (Please euthanise with a good product like Aqua-Sed its 2-phenoxyethanol, and available to the general public. At low doses it is used to sedate a fish, and at higher doses can be used to kill a fish quickly and efficiently. A dosage of AquaSed at four pumps per litre is enough to ensure lethality, and the fish should then be left in the solution long enough to ensure that it is dead.) If you got that way or keep it and try and heal it, its kind of up to the OP. Its not going to be a good start to a small community tank but may make a good pet fish.

All the best James


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

im coming to your house to flush your fish next.. all of you.. lol

yall kill me with the euthenising ****.. they're fish.. you would catch a fish and kill it to eat and not care if it was humanely done.. whats the diference here.. anyways my point is that fish will imo not survive..


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Wana place a bet? My bet is this guy will survive given good treatments or just good water.
Though my bet would be we will never know for sure. The OP is prob put so far off by your vitrol that they will never post again and will never learn how to keep cichlids even real hardy guys like these.

Erm its fun to be a The Devil's Advocate but for sure earns you no respect.

All the best James


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> Wana place a bet? My bet is this guy will survive given good treatments or just good water.
> Though my bet would be we will never know for sure. The OP is prob put so far off by your vitrol that they will never post again and will never learn how to keep cichlids even real hardy guys like these.
> 
> Erm its fun to be a The Devil's Advocate but for sure earns you no respect.
> ...


Agree with this - if the OP wasn't interested in trying to save this fish, they wouldn't have taken the time to post here asking for help. We can only hope they are able to differentiate the helpful advice given by people that want to see them succeed from the ramblings of somebody that obviously isn't here to help. Hopefully the OP will update this thread with good news soon, and won't be discouraged from trying to save this fish by the poor advice given by someone that lacks patience and compassion.


----------

